# Pagé de garde Safari - iPad air



## lolomuse (3 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'arrive pas a faire en sorte que lorsque j'ouvre safari, celui ci se lance avec une page internet spécifique et définie comme Google par exemple.
Je bloque sur mon iPad air depuis deux jours.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Mac2A (3 Mars 2014)

bonjour

quand tu cliques sur + (ajouté un onglet) sur quoi tu tombes?

moi je tombe sur "favoris" car dans "réglages" puis "Safari" et "Général" dans favoris j'ai choisi "favoris" mais je peux également mettre google ou bien la page que je souhaite&#8230;

j'espère que c'est ça que tu cherches


----------



## lolomuse (3 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ta réponse.
Quand je vais dans le réglage de safari, j'ai un dossier "favori" et en dessous un dossier ou j'ai inscrit l'adresse internet de Google.
Cependant, quand j'ouvre Internet ou un nouvel onglet, je n'obtiens qu'une page blanche...
L'adresse que j'ai enregistré dans les favoris safari apparaît en haut à gauche (en dessous des flèches < et >) mais j'ai beau cliquer dessus ou relancer la page ou un onglet, rien ne se passe.

Une idée?


----------



## Mac2A (3 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir

À mon avis, tu as une page blanche car tu n'as rien dans tes favoris. Si c'est le cas:

Vas dans Safari, puis ajoute un signet dans ta barre des favoris ( n'importe quel site)

Quand tu ajoutes un onglet (en cliquant sur +) tu dois voir maintenant ce site dans cette page qui était blanche auparavant.


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## lolomuse (3 Mars 2014)

J'ai vérifié et j'ai bien mis l'adresse de Google dans favoris.
Quand je lance une page en appuyant sur +, une nouvelle page blanche apparaît avec un petit cadre Google sur lequel je ne peux pas agir...

En fait je voudrais que quand j'ouvre une nouvelle session safari ou un nouvel onglet, ça me mette directement la page de recherche Google...


Aaarrrggghhh ça me rend barge!!!! :hein:

Je pense que je vais finir a l'Apple store...


----------



## Mac2A (4 Mars 2014)

lolomuse a dit:


> Quand je lance une page en appuyant sur +, une nouvelle page blanche apparaît avec un petit cadre Google sur lequel je ne peux pas agir...
> 
> En fait je voudrais que quand j'ouvre une nouvelle session safari ou un nouvel onglet, ça me mette directement la page de recherche Google...



En appuyant sur "+" ce n'est pas normal qu'en cliquant sur l'icône google tu n'accède pas à la page d'accueil de google; vérifie l'adresse ou alors mieux ajoute google à tes favoris à partir de safari en ajoutant un signet.

concernant ta deuxième volonté, en cliquant sur "+" je n'ai jamais réussi à ouvrir directement la page d'accueil de google; si tu y arrives je suis preneur


----------

